# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  برنامه نویسی دلفی

## iviarmolak

چکار کنیم که ALT+CTRL+DEL  از روی فرم دلفی کار نکند...
لطفا جواب بدید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

عنوان بخش:  *توسعه و کاربرد XML* 
عنوان سوال :  *برنامه نویسی دلفی*

*فکر نمی کنید، سوالتون رو توی بخش اشتباهی پرسیدید؟!!*

----------

